# For those at Slammers FC...



## Anomaly (May 31, 2017)

Anyone have any info regarding this? 

https://www.gotsport.com/Content/directors/upimg/dir4238/slammers press release.pdf


----------



## jdiaz (May 31, 2017)

I feel a merger coming in the works!!!


----------



## Primetime (May 31, 2017)

It's what we already knew,  SLAMMERS FC is taking over the world,  lol.  Viva Las Vegas!


----------



## Anomaly (May 31, 2017)

jdiaz said:


> I feel a merger coming in the works!!!





Primetime said:


> It's what we already knew,  SLAMMERS FC is taking over the world,  lol.  Viva Las Vegas!


Got any specifics? There's a lot of stuff that is going at LVPSA/LVSA with certain teams. A lot of confusion, no answers and we would like some if anyone has any.


----------



## timbuck (May 31, 2017)

Sweet.  The cost of Vegas Cup will go up. 
Have you guys looked at how many teams Slammers has in SCDSL this year?  Taking over the world for sure.


----------



## Anomaly (May 31, 2017)

Thanks for the responses. Everything they can "spill" about the "partnership" just spilled today. In a nutshell, nothing worthwhile.


----------



## GoWest (Jun 2, 2017)

Didn't LVSA lose ECNL membership a few years ago? Not sure how much longer FC Heat would've been able to hold on in Vegas just looking at the season records. They must be doing back flips that DA formation took the microscope off underperforming clubs by forcing ECNL into growth mode?

Walid is good but LVSA? Take the $ and run?


----------



## BigSoccer (Jun 5, 2017)

No sure if this means ECNL for Las Vegas SA boys or girls?  What does it actually mean to hire a consultant for your club.  Aren't the two biggest clubs in Vegas Las Vegas SA and Vegas Heat?


----------



## shales1002 (Jun 6, 2017)

GoWest said:


> Didn't LVSA lose ECNL membership a few years ago? Not sure how much longer FC Heat would've been able to hold on in Vegas just looking at the season records. They must be doing back flips that DA formation took the microscope off underperforming clubs by forcing ECNL into growth mode?
> 
> Walid is good but LVSA? Take the $ and run?



@GoWest premier lost a few years ago.Records have nothing to do with staying in ECNL. If you look at who's is committed coming out of Heat and where they headed, they are doing their job in that regard. That's what this is about anyways.  With regards to the DA formation, the was never a microscope. SoCal just watered its own product down looking for the shiny new toy.


----------

